# Beef Lo Mein



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Daughter cooked Chinese tonight! Good Eats!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

that looks great, i wish my daughter could cook like that....


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

ohhh can we have the recipe?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

surfmom said:


> ohhh can we have the recipe?


I am trying to get my daughter to e-mail me the recipes.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!!!


----------

